# A few trail cam pics



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a few,


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pics. What area those from?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! I'm debating going and checking mine this weekend.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

legacy said:


> Sweet! I'm debating going and checking mine this weekend.


Going and checking?? That is so 2007, get with the program and get one of these Modem for camera j/k I think those are meant more for back east cameras in your backyard, but cool idea, although it takes the best part out of scouting.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet! I'm debating going and checking mine this weekend.
> ...


LMAO! Yeah right...I STILL USE A 35mm!!!!


----------

